# Gaint and a specialized romin pro saddle?



## mdloc0 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thought i read somewhere that you can use these saddles because the rails are an oval shape and not round. 

Anyone got some input into this? 

I can't find anything anywhere.

Thanks
Matthew


----------



## Jpcoates155 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm using the carbon Romin on my 2014 TCR Advanced SL. No issue at all. The only seat clamps you can't use are the "side clamps". The Giant comes with vertical seat clamps so no issues. The rails are 7mm wide but 9 mm tall.


----------

